# Look what Santa brought!!!



## aubie (Jan 5, 2013)

My father-in-law is a lover of all things primitive.  A native to Western KY, he owns several Hershel House rifles, knives, powder horns, etc. as well as many other makers.  I could spend hours drooling over his collection.  He passed a couple items on to me for Christmas this year.  

The knife is made by William Otis White (Cousin Willie).  He is first cousin to Hershel, John, & Frank House.  It is hand forged and hand made.  I love the curly maple handle w/poured pewter inlay.  This knife holds an edge like no other I own.


















Not sure who the maker of the belt axe is, but conveniently, his initials are the same as mine "NA". Again, it is hand forged and hand made. This will serve me well hacking its way through deer legs and campfire kindling.













Thanks for looking!


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 5, 2013)

Those are treasures for certain. Love the maple on the knife.


----------



## marknga (Jan 5, 2013)

That is an awesome pair. Congratulations.


----------



## flintlocker (Jan 5, 2013)

Whew, I bet the pewter pour on that was a booger.
Nice set. Bag axes are very handy,that looks like a nice one.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 5, 2013)

Man those are nice tools. Thanks for showing them


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 5, 2013)

Those are nice and a good treasure for sure


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 5, 2013)

Awesome - Santa was real nice this year!


----------



## Shug (Jan 5, 2013)

Really nice items, and a great treasure


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 5, 2013)

wish I had that skill...very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm with FL, that pewter pour was surely tricky.
Neat hatchet.


----------



## ncrobb (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome pair!  That knife handle is the cat's meow.  I guess the maker carved away the maple and then made a mold around the handle?


----------

